# What temp disfigures a plastic honey bottle.



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I have used a 140 degree water bath to thaw crystalized honey without problems.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

Depends on what type of plastic bottle you are talking about... PET bottles melt at lower temperatures than HDPE for example but people use PET as they are clear where HDPE is either cloudy or dyed solid. Best answer is to look at what type of plastic it is and do a search for the melting temps of that plastic. Also, how thin walled the bottle is makes a big difference as the lower the mass the faster it will melt. Commercial bottling lines wash the bottles VERY fast so they can get away with much higher temps as the heat is not being transferred to the plastic. Dish washers get quite hot AND take a long time, especially if you are using the dry cycle too. 

If the bottle is full of something, you will get away with a lot higher temp too as the heat is being transferred to the cool contents.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never had one deform until the PET bottles came out. The HDPE can take boiling (212 F or 100 C) but not the PET bottles.


----------

